# Put in protective custody



## Mreynolds (Jul 11, 2017)

my son has a shot for a local police department but while ina different town/county he was placed in protective custody. Will this affect his chances? Will the hiring agency know about this?


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

"Protective custody"????


----------



## Mreynolds (Jul 11, 2017)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> "Protective custody"????


Yes because of being drunk


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Let me guess, over exuberant consumption of adult beverages?


----------



## Mreynolds (Jul 11, 2017)

k12kop said:


> Let me guess, over exuberant consumption of adult beverages?


Exactly... too much fun


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

They won't ask, I wouldn't mention it. 

FYI:
"An entry of custody shall be made indicating the date, time, place of custody, the name of the assisting officer, the name of the officer in charge, whether the person held in custody exercised his right to make a phone call, whether the person held in custody exercised his right to take a breathalyzer test, and the results of the breathalyzer test if taken, which entry shall not be treated for any purposes, as an arrest or criminal record."


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It won't be an issue as it's not an arrest. Unless he is applying to the department that PC'ed him, I wouldn't even bring it up.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

FWIW Use the incident as a learning experience for him. self control and all that.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, I would say its better to disclose now, then trying to explaining it after they find it in the background invest.


----------



## Mreynolds (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone... I think he learned his lesson... even though he's 27 I can still kick his ass


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Any halfway decent BI would turn that up, and as stated, many applications ask specifically.


----------

